
Car color&risk of car crash injury: population-based case control study (2003) - bookofjoe
https://www.bmj.com/content/327/7429/1455.full?hits=10&FIRSTINDEX=0&SEARCHID=1110070404449_14968&VOLUME=327&gca=bmj%253B327%252F7429%252F1455&FIRSTPAGE=1455
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.bookofjoe.com/2005/03/how_do_minimize.html](https://www.bookofjoe.com/2005/03/how_do_minimize.html)

